# Tabellen in Tabellen finden



## JeromeC (16. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

Habe eine PostgreSQL-DB mit vielen Tabellen und Werten.
Will jetzt zB aus den vielen Tabellen die Tabellen finden, in denen die Person mit dem Namen 'Müller' vorkommt. Wie würde der Query dazu aussehen?


----------



## Joose (16. Apr 2014)

Wir können dir leider nicht sagen wie das Query dazu ausschauen soll.

1.) Wissen wir nicht wie deine Tabellen heißen bzw. die ganzen Tabellen aufgebaut sind
2.) Wissen wir nicht was du alles haben willst.

Zeig uns ein entsprechendes ER-Diagramm welches deine Datenbank beschreibt.
Und erkläre genau was für Probleme du hast, bzw. wo du nicht weiterkommst.


----------



## JeromeC (16. Apr 2014)

Stellen wir uns eine ID vor. KID = '1234'.
Ich habe über 1000 Tabellen und möchte jede Tabelle mit Namen angezeigt bekommen, die KID als Spaltenkopf und den Wert '1234' in der Spalte KID inne hat.

Dieses Query:

```
SELECT TABLE_NAME 
FROM   INFORMATION_SCHEMA.TABLES 
WHERE  TABLE_TYPE = 'BASE TABLE'
```

Zeigt all meine Tabellen untereinander an.
Jetzt würde ich sie gerne wie eben genannt filtern.
Das am Ende eben nur noch 30 Tabellen übrig bleiben oder wieviel auch immer.


----------



## Joose (16. Apr 2014)

Was für eine Datenbank verwendest du? Oracle, MySql, MSSql, Firebird, .....
Was hast du bisher versucht?

Die Connection bietet dir eine Methode an um die Metadaten der DB abzufragen, weiters kannst du dann die Metadaten zu einzelnen Tabellen abfragen. .... am Ende kannst du prüfen ob die Tabelle eine Spalte KID hat. Dann musst einfach bei allen Tabellen nachschauen ob in KID ein entsprechender Wert vorhanden ist.


----------



## JeromeC (17. Apr 2014)

Ich nutze eine PostgreSQL-DB. Habe im Internet ein paar Anleitungen dazu gefunden, danke.


----------

